# Pajero -Latinoamérica



## Delphi

Supongo que todos conocereis el jeep Mitsubishi Pajero.

La verdad es que me chocó mucho cuando vi el nombre!
En España, un "pajero" es alguien que se "hace pajas", que se masturba (normalmente referido a hombres). Aparte de para un "masturbador", puedes referirte a alguien a quien consideras un imbécil.
En todo caso, nada bueno.

Por ello, querría saber si acaso en Latino América el término "pajero" tiene alguna otra acepción menos despectiva

Gracias!


----------



## Calambur

Delphi said:


> Supongo que todos conocereis el jeep Mitsubishi Pajero.
> Por aquí es exactamente como decís vos. No conozco otra acepción.


----------



## Namarne

Hola: 

Es verdad que la palabra *pajero *induce fácilmente a pensar en lo que dices, pero yo no creo haberla oído nunca, fuera del nombre de ese modelo de coche. Para lo que comentas, siempre he oído *pajillero*. 

Saludos.


----------



## elmg

Hola

En Chile y en Argentina pajero es exactamente lo que dices y, por extensión, también vago, perezoso. 

Que feo nombre la verdad...

Saludos.


----------



## Delphi

Namarne said:


> Hola:
> 
> Es verdad que la palabra *pajero *induce fácilmente a pensar en lo que dices, pero yo no creo haberla oído nunca, fuera del nombre de ese modelo de coche. Para lo que comentas, siempre he oído *pajillero*.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Eres de Barcelona?
Porque yo soy de Bilbao y *pajillero* no había oído nunca.
Aqui sólo dicen *pajero*.. bueno, quien lo diga.
Me parece curioso

Pensé que igual en Latino-América tendría quizá la acepción de, no sé, como "vaquero" o algo así.. por lo de paja.
Ya veo que desde luego, en Argentina y Chile, no (gracias por vuestros comentarios Calambur y elmg)

La verdad es que vaya nombre que han elegido los de Mitsubishi!!!  :S
Podian haberse informado un poquito antes!!


----------



## Namarne

Delphi said:


> Eres de Barcelona?
> Porque yo soy de Bilbao y *pajillero* no había oído nunca.





> *pajero**1**.*
> * 1.     * m. Hombre que conduce o lleva paja a vender de un lugar a otro.
> * 2.     * m._ Nic._ p. us. *fontanero*      (‖ hombre especializado en la instalación, mantenimiento y reparación de servicios sanitarios).
> 
> *pajero**2**, ra**.*
> * 1.     * adj._ El Salv._ y_ Perú._ Dicho de una persona: Que masturba o se masturba. U. t. c. s. En Argentina, Cuba y Uruguay, u. c. vulg.
> * 2.     * adj._ El Salv._ *mentiroso*      (‖ que tiene costumbre de mentir).
> * 3.     * m. y f._ El Salv._ y_ Nic._ Persona que dice tonterías._
> __Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados
> _





> *pajillero**, ra**.*
> (De _paja_).
> * 1.     * m. y f. vulg. Persona que masturba o se masturba._
> __Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_





Delphi said:


> Podian haberse informado un poquito antes!!


Sí.


----------



## Ibermanolo

Para mí pajero es el que se las hace así mismo y pajillero el que se las hace al prójimo.


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Por aquí se usan las dos acepciones, "pajero" y "pajillero" (incluso "pajoso" y "pajosky"). La verdad es que es un nombre desafortunado y puede que los que lo pusieron ni siquiera sabían que significaba. En realidad, duró poco, ya que para el mercado hispano le cambiaron el nombre a "Montero".

****************************************** (N de M: comentario retirado). 
Saludos.

Ant


----------



## ManPaisa

Delphi said:


> Pensé que igual en Latino-América tendría quizá la acepción de, no sé, como "vaquero" o algo así.. por lo de paja.


Por mis lares, no. Tiene el mismo significado que en los otros países y además el de _mentiroso_, que el DRAE recoge sólo para El Salvador.
Se pifiaron los de la Mitsu.


----------



## Delphi

Quizá los de Mitsubishi sólo vieron lo de "hombre que lleva o vende paja" y les pareció adecuado para un jeep. 
Si hubieran seguido leyendo...


----------



## elmg

Ibermanolo said:


> Para mí pajero es el que se las hace así mismo y pajillero el que se las hace al prójimo.


 
 ¡Qué erudición y precisión permite el buen idioma castellano!


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Delphi said:


> puedes referirte a alguien a quien consideras un imbécil.


En mi tierra ese es exactamente el sentido que tiene, el de un imbécil. Está tan difundido que muchas veces no es ni siquiera un insulto, es simplemente una manera vulgar de pedirle a otro que haga o deje de hacer algo: no seas pajero, no hagas tal cosa.

De acuerdo a la Wiki, le cambiaron el nombre apenas supieron de la pifia.
Saludos



> El *Mitsubishi Montero* es un automóvil todoterreno producido por el fabricante japonés Mitsubishi Motors. Originalmente denominado *Pajero* (en referencia al Leopardus pajeros o Gato de las Pampas), se le cambió el nombre a Montero en los países hispanoparlantes, al notar que el nombre original podía ser una vulgaridad.


Fuente


----------



## miguel89

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> En mi tierra ese es exactamente el sentido que tiene, el de un imbécil.



En Buenos Aires también se conoce y se usa esta "acepción".


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

En El Salvador, tal y como el DRAE lo explica, "pajero" es usado ampliamente como sinónimo de "mentiroso". En cuanto a su otra acepción, como equivalente a alguien que se masturba, se entiende, pero es muy raro que se use con este sentido.


----------



## XiaoRoel

> *1. *adj._ El Salv._ y_ Perú._ Dicho de una persona: Que masturba o se masturba. U. t. c. s. En Argentina, Cuba y Uruguay, u. c. vulg.


Los redactores del DRAE, españoles, no la dan como de uso en España. ¿Cómo lo llamarán ellos? ¿Pero esos señores no _le darán al manubrio_?
Otra más para la lista de cositas de la Irreal. 
Ya se me está empezando a nublar el día.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá pajero no tiene ese significado. Me parece que el único significado que tiene es el de alguien que vende paja, o algo relacionado con la paja.


----------



## swift

Ayutuxte said:


> En El Salvador, tal y como el DRAE lo explica, "pajero" es usado ampliamente como sinónimo de "mentiroso". En cuanto a su otra acepción, como equivalente a alguien que se masturba, se entiende, pero es muy raro que se use con este sentido.



En Costa Rica, en cambio, se dice "pajoso", y no tiene la connotación sexual señalada; significa "mentiroso", "hablador". El varón que estimula sus órganos genitales es llamado popularmente "sobón" (use discernimiento el lector). Cuando estuve en Panamá, aprendí que la variante que usan allí es "pajizo".


----------



## Vampiro

Bueno, en Chile tiene el mismo significado en cuanto a la masturbación (jajajaa!!!… muy buena la del manubrio), pero ese jeep nunca se comercializó con ese nombre, siempre fue “Montero”.
Los pocos Pajeros que se ven por las calles vienen de Brasil.
(Me refiero a los vehículos, por si acaso)
Saludos.
_


----------



## Janis Joplin

ToñoTorreón said:


> Por acá pajero no tiene ese significado. Me parece que el único significado que tiene es el de alguien que vende paja, o algo relacionado con la paja.




Por acá tampoco tiene ese significado, aquí se les dice *puñeteros.*


----------



## ToñoTorreón

A los puñeteros también les llamamos puñales, piñatas y piñateros (en otras ciudades puñal significa homosexual).


----------



## miguel89

Puñetero acá también funciona, si bien se da más raramente.


----------



## Nanon

Acá hay un hilo relacionado (sobre _hablar paja_, _pajudos_ y _pajudeces_) .


----------



## El peruano

Vampiro said:


> Bueno, en Chile tiene el mismo significado en cuanto a la masturbación (jajajaa!!!… muy buena la del manubrio), pero ese jeep nunca se comercializó con ese nombre, siempre fue “Montero”.
> Los pocos Pajeros que se ven por las calles vienen de Brasil.
> (Me refiero a los vehículos, por si acaso)
> Saludos.
> _


 

y..... de Brasil ....

Lo de puñetero la había escuchado en la música "Frijolero" de Molotov y por coincidencia en portugués(Brasil) se dice igual, claro con con diferente grafía.
"punheteiro", ahora lo de pajero en mi tierra (El Perú), es ampliamente utilizado para designar aquellos que se aventuran en esas artes ....


----------



## carlosch

Delphi said:


> Supongo que todos conocereis el jeep Mitsubishi Pajero.
> 
> La verdad es que me chocó mucho cuando vi el nombre!
> En España, un "pajero" es alguien que se "hace pajas", que se masturba (normalmente referido a hombres). Aparte de para un "masturbador", puedes referirte a alguien a quien consideras un imbécil.
> En todo caso, nada bueno.
> 
> Por ello, querría saber si acaso en Latino América el término "pajero" tiene alguna otra acepción menos despectiva
> 
> Gracias!



En Puerto Rico tiene el mismo significado. _Pajero_ es el que se masturba


----------



## swift

* Nueva pregunta *​
Hola amigos:

Me preguntaba si en los países en que se usa la palabra "pajero" con referencia al varón que se masturba, tiene también el significado de *"tarado" o "idiota"*. En Costa Rica, un _sobón_ es no solamente el individuo que se masturba sino un idiota, un torpe.

Entonces, ¿se usa "pajero" como sinónimo de "tarado" en esos países?

Saludos,


swift


----------



## miguel89

Sí, quizá no con tanta frecuencia, pero también se usa con ese significado. Otra de sus acepciones es "haragán".


----------



## cbrena

swift said:


> En Costa Rica, un _sobón_ es no solamente el individuo que se masturba sino un idiota, un torpe.
> 
> Entonces, ¿se usa "pajero" como sinónimo de "tarado" en esos países?



Por aquí un_ sobón_ no es el que se masturba, sino el que soba (o más bien se pasa el tiempo intentando sobar) a toda mujer que se le pone por delante. _Pajero_ el que se masturba.

Pero ni _pajero_ ni _sobón_ los uso como sinónimos de_ tarado._


----------



## Mate

Aquí (Argentina) un pajero puede referirse a:
1. un tonto, 
2. uno que se masturba con frecuencia,
3. un inútil, 
3. un vago; un tipo flojo, falto de voluntad; un haragán (como dice Miguel).


----------



## swift

Gracias a ustedes dos, Mate y Miguel. 

Gracias también a ti, Cbrena.


----------



## borealum

Aqui en Bolivia se le dice pajero al que se masturba


----------



## swift

Hola borealum:


borealum said:


> Aqu*í* en Bolivia se le dice pajero al que se masturba*.*


¿Y no se usa esa palabra también como sinónimo de "idiota" o "haragán"?

Un saludo,


swift


----------



## Calambur

swift said:


> Entonces, ¿se usa "pajero" como sinónimo de "tarado" en esos países?


Sí. Es como han dicho *Mate* y *Miguel89*.

--------
Volviendo a la cuestión original:



> *1. *adj._ El Salv._ y_ Perú._ Dicho de una persona: Que masturba o se masturba. U. t. c. s. En *Argentina*, Cuba y Uruguay, u. c. vulg.





XiaoRoel said:


> Los redactores del DRAE, españoles, no la dan como de uso en España. ¿Cómo lo llamarán ellos? *¿Pero esos señores no le darán al manubrio?*


Por estos lados de la Argentina, esos señores son amigos de Manuela.


----------



## beccar San

Jaja. Es verdad que tuvieron que haber hecho alguna especie de estudio lingüístico antes de ponerle semejante nombre al vehículo. Acá en Bolivia también se le da esa acepción. Por suerte, por acá se los conoce (a los vehículos) por el nombre de Montero.


----------



## jorgema

En el Perú, pajero solo se aplica al que se masturba. Lo de sinónimo de haragán o idiota no me parece recordarlo, aunque sí a veces lo he oído usado con el sentido de _torpe_. Se supone que al pajero le tiembla la mano de tanto hacerlo, así que por lo tanto cosas tan simples como trazar una línea recta o dibujar perfectamente un círculo se le harían imposibles. Por extensión, si mostrabas torpeza en alguna otra actividad de tipo físico o manual, no era raro que te gritaran un !pajero!


----------



## borealum

swift said:


> Hola borealum:
> ¿Y no se usa esa palabra también como sinónimo de "idiota" o "haragán"?
> 
> Un saludo,
> 
> 
> swift


no,solo al que se hace la manuelita


----------

